# Front end trouble



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

My X-trail is now about 11 months old and I've begun to notice a shakey front end while on the highway. My steering wheel develops a cyclic shake (wheel turns slightly from side to side) at about 100-115km/h. At first I thought it was a wheel balance problem, but now I've had the wheels, bearings, and rotors checked and so far everything is okay. Has anybody else had a similar problem? 

In two days it's going back to the dealer to have the front axles, and a few other things checked. 

This is a strange problem, especially since I don't off-road, or drive it even remotely aggressively.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you have OEM or aftermarket rims in your exy?

This could be caused when missing hub rings with the aftermarket rims being used.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Do you have OEM or aftermarket rims in your exy?
> 
> This could be caused when missing hub rings with the aftermarket rims being used.



It's all OEM. What ever the problem is, it's getting worse. Hopefully tomorrow the dealer will be able to find the problem. Btw, how much does gasoline cost in AUZ? It's around $.92/liter here in canada, which is about $.98 AUD/liter.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good luck to you in finding the cause of this problem.

The price of petrol/gasoline in Australia is now $1.09AUD/Litre. Premium Unleaded fuel cost $1.16AUD/Litre.

It keeps going up rather than down 



newxtrailforme said:


> It's all OEM. What ever the problem is, it's getting worse. Hopefully tomorrow the dealer will be able to find the problem. Btw, how much does gasoline cost in AUZ? It's around $.92/liter here in canada, which is about $.98 AUD/liter.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

newxtrailforme said:


> It's all OEM. What ever the problem is, it's getting worse. Hopefully tomorrow the dealer will be able to find the problem. Btw, how much does gasoline cost in AUZ? It's around $.92/liter here in canada, which is about $.98 AUD/liter.


Hehe.. 1.02 CAD in Vancouver and it's going up :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

*shakey front end*

Well the dealer says that it's a bad tire causing the skake in the wheel, but I seriously don't think so. This weekend, I put my spare on the wheel that they say is bad, and sure enough, there is still a shake in the wheel. It's not as noticeable, but at around 113km/h and most while decelerating or going down hill, the wheel starts to shake.


----------

